
Ask HN: Transition to Working Remote with Team - defenestration
We are preparing to work from home with our team. What are pitfalls and best practices to have a smooth transition and keep morale and productivity high?
======
fyrefoxboy12
I guess others can give you lots of information (especially about tracking
tasks, fighting procrastination, etc.), but I found that having regular
meetings (weekly) if you're in the same area is great for keeping up morale.
That is, if your team aren't really introverted, then they may not need so
much social contact.

But I'd say either way that it's important to have a regular face-to-face. I
think videoconferincing might work here in a pinch if needed.

------
Sjamilla
Holloway is working on a guide on this topic, you might want to read it when
it's done. I find their quality of publications quite high so looking forward
to this one.

[https://www.holloway.com/g/remote-
work/about](https://www.holloway.com/g/remote-work/about)

------
defenestration
As a starter I found this article useful with best practices for the team,
tools and processes. It's from Zapier: [https://zapier.com/learn/remote-
work/how-manage-remote-team/](https://zapier.com/learn/remote-work/how-manage-
remote-team/)

